# Help me understand



## gr0uch0 (Jan 17, 2017)

...why "Smoking Meats (and other things) General Discussion" doesn't mean "Smoking Meats (and other things) General Discussion"?  Seems like this is a very broad-based, generic category--"general" by definition means "not limited to one class, field, product, service, etc.:  miscellaneous:  not specific or definite" (and in this instance, the category is "Smoking Meats General Discussion"), and yet someone feels the need to keep moving general discussion topics pertaining to smoking meats to very specific silos?  Not very welcoming or friendly in my estimation.  My $0.02.

Seems as though a board sheriff has a significant amount of free time on his or her hands....


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 17, 2017)

Well, they are called moderators and part of their job is to keep the forums neat and tidy. 

I think they do a great job.  However, if you feel
One of your posts was misdirected, drop them a friendly PM and ask why.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Jan 17, 2017)

I get it in some instances, CB, but take your German neighbor post.  That had a lot of different components to it, and to pigeonhole that into "Sausage", when there were many different components to that post other than sausage (pretzel, hooch, dipping cheese sauce, desserts, etc.) is short-sighted.  I would have never learned what "obatzda" was, without your mention:  nor would I have ever thought to look under "Sausage" for something like that.  My $0.02.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 17, 2017)

I see where you're coming from.  

A good way to see ALL posts made in the forums is to click on the New Posts button.  That gives you everything.  

I seldom notice what subforum a subject it in anymore.  

And as to why mine was moved, more than likely because the sausages I made had been discussed as the center piece of the gathering for almost a week before I made them.


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 17, 2017)

I am the one trying to maintain the forum in good stead.  I stopped after health problems but have vowed to 'get back on it' for everyone's benefit.  I am in process of making a 'sticky' at the start of General Discussion which gives a link to a post I just made of all the forums to help guide people where to post, not just everything into General Discussion.  

here is the link.  As you can see, the forum is comprised of dozens of specific places to enter your posts.  I did move the German post to Sausages as that was the main component.  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/257455/forums-on-smf

Yes, I have had 5 strokes and try to do what is best on the forum for everyone with what time I have on my hands (well, my good hand).


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 17, 2017)

Pops6927 said:


> I am the one trying to maintain the forum in good stead.  I stopped after health problems but have vowed to 'get back on it' for everyone's benefit.  I am in process of making a 'sticky' at the start of General Discussion which gives a link to a post I just made of all the forums to help guide people where to post, not just everything into General Discussion.
> 
> here is the link.  As you can see, the forum is comprised of dozens of specific places to enter your posts.  I did move the German post to Sausages as that was the main component.
> 
> ...



I'm glad to see you back in here Pop!   Missed seeing your wit and wisdom.  

Excellent idea on the sticky for new folks, looking forward to bookmarking to link others to it when needed. 

I was torn as to where to post so I went with the general, I knew someone would handle it for me. :biggrin:


----------



## gr0uch0 (Jan 18, 2017)

Having been here for nearly a year, General Discussion to me meant just that:  general discussion.  There were never any directions (up until now) that posts were to be funneled into specific categories if the poster chose not to.  Al, Brian, and other moderators didn't take umbrage to this, yet a recent post reading, "Every moved thread is marked to where it has been moved to, and shows where for 30 days.  Posting EVERYTHING in General Discussion is messing up the entire forum and I am back trying to straighten it out and move things to where they belong," showed up and narratives were swept aside.  It seemed as though we were being scolded and admonished as elementary school children, and was rather heavy-handed and unwelcoming, to say the least.

Now that I know that this is an issue, I'll make every effort to keep my posts in the silo in which it belongs.  Thanks.


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 18, 2017)

The German post was about Sausage and dishes with it.  If it is two or more different meats, then I leave it in General Discussion; not two or more items; that is how I classify which forum it goes in to.  This is a Smoking Meat Forum, not a side dish forum.    I answered your inquiry politely with no admonishment whatsoever.  That said, Thank you for your comments.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Jan 18, 2017)

Absolutely my pleasure.  That said, if a certain quote I reposted in my previous commentary doesn't reek of admonishment and scolding, might I suggest a good read with a copy of Webster's?

Try and have a good evening anyhow.


----------



## tardissmoker (Jan 18, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> A good way to see ALL posts made in the forums is to click on the New Posts button.  That gives you everything.
> 
> I seldom notice what subforum a subject it in anymore.



That's what I do. Would be nice to have a "Mark all forums read" option on the mobile version, though. But bouncing back isn't that onerous.

Bruce


----------

